# General > Genealogy >  William and James smith plasterers

## grandmabear

I am looking for information on the Smith family of Argyll Square,  Putney Town Wick. 
William was a plasterer and died 2 May 1879
James his son was also a plasterer.
William married Catherine Thomson 13th April 1843
Catherine was my Grt Grandfathers sister and as part of my family history I would like to find out more about this Smith family.
I have a copy of Williams Will from Scotlands People.
Any information much appreciated
Janice

----------


## Mamie_2

My information is that William was born 1805 at Balacarn in Watten to James Smith and Christian Mowat.

The third of seven children his siblings were Alexander 1802, Janet 1804, Elizabeth 1809, Christian 1812, James 1815 and Ann 1819. As well he probably had an older half brother John 1795.

That's all  I really know about the family other than the fact that brother Alexander married a Margaret Smith and sister Elizabeth married John Wright 1810. 

Mamie

----------

